

Ask HN: Help Required in Google GTFS - aravindkumar

0 down vote favorite
share [fb] share [tw]<p>Help Required in Google GTFS
I am working with GTFS format.I have a concern for example consider a little complex network where a user want to travel from a source 'A' to Destination 'B' and actually there exist no direct route from A to B.But we can reach B from A thru a stop C. i cant see a way mentioned in GTFS to know that there exist some route to reach B in our example(A-&#62;c-&#62;B). Do i miss something here? or there is no way to do that but to implement our own algo? or is some third party already implemented the algo in java (i believe someone did it ;) ).<p>Thanks in advance.<p>Cheers
======
gcb
I think you just specify A->C and C->B and they do the rest?

but i'm pretty sure you will have more luck in place like stackoverflow.com
than here.

